# Сакрализация



## ГГГ (27 Окт 2008)

Доброго времени суток.
Мне 19 лет. Около 2 лет назад появились боли, проявляющиеся при прогибах вперед\назад, длительном стоянии, ношении тяжести, преимущественно в левой части пояснично-крестцового отдела.
Начал лечиться массажами, лечебной гимнастикой- безрезультатно. Плюс к этому, после таких манипуляций в районе крестца начало что-то щелкать.
Пришлось сделать МРТ, Ро-снимки, с которыми я впоследствии обратился к вертебрологу. Он то и выявил у меня одностороннюю сакрализацию L5 позвонка слева. Врач предложил либо консервативное, либо оперативное лечение, отметив, что последнее он бы не советовал.
И, собственно, мой вопрос: почему операция в данном случае нежелательна? Могут ли препараты и физиотерапия убрать боли и ощущения дискомфорта  в позвоночнике, которые образовались в процессе данного врожденного(?) изменения?

Прилагаю Ро-снимок в одной проекции


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация:/*



> Плюс к этому, после таких манипуляций в районе крестца начало что-то щелкать.


Это важно.



> И, собственно, мой вопрос: почему операция в данном случае нежелательна?


Показаний к операции пока нет.



> Могут ли препараты и физиотерапия убрать боли и ощущения дискомфорта  в позвоночнике, которые образовались в процессе данного врожденного(?) изменения?


Могут, в сочетании с локальной инъекционной терапией, правильным поведением и корсетом при нагрузках.


----------



## Ирен (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация*

Добрый день! Спина болит всю жизнь. Правосторонний сколиоз, шейный и поясничный остеохондроз. Год назад почувствовала сильные головокружения. Выяснилось, что у меня шейный остеохондроз. Три раза лежала в больнице. Иглоукалывание, физиотерапия, массаж, капельницы. После лечения на какое-то время становится лучше. Последний раз делала рентген неделю назад. Диагноз: спондилоартроз, остеохондроз, костно-суставная сакрализация 1 ст. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что такое сакрализация? Спасибо заранее ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация*

Срастание пятого поясничного позвонка с крестцом. Чаще врожденное.


----------



## AIR (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация*

Поясничных позвонков всего четыре :cray: Зато крестцовых аж шесть !!yahoo


----------



## Ирен (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация*

Спасибо большое, Доктор Ступин. Успокоило. А так что могли бы посоветовать для облегчения болей в пояснице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Сакрализация*

ССылки на этом форуме давать нельзя, но надеюсь за слова меня не заблокируют.aiwan
Общие советы по облегчению боли в спине можно посмотреть на моём сайте в разделе Это интересно, Статьи о боли в спине, первая статья-*Что делать, при обострении боли в спине?*


----------

